# BSW Stage I Audio Upgrade for BMW 3 Series (E46)



## gf44108 (Jun 5, 2003)

:thumbup: I completed the BSW Stage I Audio Upgrade with the Rainbow and BSW midrange speakers. What a major difference than the old HK speakers. The Rainbows and the BSW midrange speaker are alot clearer, I can actually hear the highes that my home stereo system gives. Thanks Bavarian Soundwerks for offering a such package. This is a package for those who want a simple solution and a better speaker system than what BMW and Harmon Kardon has to offer. Granted this is not a solution for those who want and need a high-end system, but for those of us who want and need some improvement to their system without hassle of understanding car audio system lingo ie crossovers, ohms, frequencies. Thanks again BSW.


----------

